# Cube Race One grey'n'black'n'green



## DonChulio (24. März 2014)

Hi!

Ich will mir folgendes Cube holen: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-race-one-grey-n-black-n-green-21673/wg_id-117

taugt das was für den Preis? Soll das Cube Analog blue'n'red 2013 ersetzen

mfg


----------



## Al_Borland (30. März 2014)

XT, Reba - solide, hochwertige Sachen. Machste keinen Fehler. Tendenziell etwas teuer, wenn man es mal mit z.B. Bulls vergleicht, aber man kauft den Namen und guten Service eben auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (31. März 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> XT, Reba - solide, hochwertige Sachen. Machste keinen Fehler. Tendenziell etwas teuer, wenn man es mal mit z.B. Bulls vergleicht, aber man kauft den Namen und guten Service eben auch mit.




Von was für einem "guten Service" sprichst Du denn?
Der Cube-Service war schon immer eine Katastrophe und wurde die letzten Jahre immer schlechter.
Auch wäre es sinnvoller, wenn die Bikes wieder "ehrlich" auszustatten, anstatt jedes Billigteil für teuer Geld mit Sonderlackierungen bzw. Eloxierungen auszuliefern.

Da gibt es mittlerweile deutlich besseres für´s Geld. Schau Dich beispielsweise mal bei Drössiger um. Alle Bikes in super Qualität, kostenlose Farboptionen (sogar gepulvert). Die Bikes kommen perfekt zusammengebaut aus der Packung und nicht - wie bei Cube - zusammengeschludert.

Gruß


----------



## DonChulio (31. März 2014)

Moin!

Danke für eure Antworten. Hab mir das Bike geholt. Habe bei meinem Händler für das reine Bike 980 euro bezahlt! Mit diversen Umbauten (Shimano XT Bremse, bessere Pedale, Griffe, Flaschenhalter, Tacho, Klingel, Kettenschutz, Satteltasche mit Multifunktionswerkzeug) knappe 1150 euro. Denke der Preis geht in Ordnung? 

Bin zumindest begeistert von dem Bike....bisher 

Gruß


----------



## Al_Borland (31. März 2014)




----------



## DonChulio (31. März 2014)

findest du man könnte noch irgendetwas austauschen? Zwecks besser machen oder Gewicht vom Bike reduzieren?


----------



## Al_Borland (31. März 2014)

Klar, kann man immer. Aber fahr doch erst mal und schau, wie du zurecht kommst.


----------



## neo4096 (8. April 2014)

hab das Race one auch seit ein paar Tagen. Was ich mir überlegt habe, die Drahtreifen durch Faltreifen zu ersetzen, da kann man locker noch einmal bis zu mehrere 100g sparen.

Und über Service kann ich mich auch nicht beklagen, man braucht halt n gescheiten Händler.


----------



## Ajos (29. April 2014)

Bin auch grad am überlegen, morgen wird probegefahren. Er hat noch eins in 17 zoll da. Ich denke auch,daß man mit den reifen erst einmal was rausholen kann.


----------



## neo4096 (29. April 2014)

hab am Wochenende vorn den Mountain King II 2.2 aufgezogen und der Grip ist vor allem Berg runter um einges besser. Auch schnellere Kurven und Bremsen fühlen sich um einiges sicherer an. Erhöht den Spaßfaktor enorm.


----------



## Ajos (29. April 2014)

Ist da auch ne xt kassette dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo4096 (29. April 2014)

ist ne CS-HG62, also keine XT.


----------



## Reinki (5. Mai 2014)

Moin,

ich hoffe ich darf mich hier mal ranhängen.

Ich habe vor mir am Samstag das Cube Race One zu kaufen, ich bin mir aber irgendwie gar nicht sicher ob ich eher 19" oder 21" benötige.

Ich bin 185cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 88cm.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall beide Größen probefahren, ich glaube aber nicht, dass ich bei einer kurzem Probefahrt richtig feststellen kann welche Größe besser ist.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Gruß Reinki


----------



## Ajos (5. Mai 2014)

Ich würde eher auf 21 tippen. Meines kann ich am Mittwoch abholen.Ich mache jetzt dann doch eine XT Kassette 11-32  und XT Bremsen 785 daran. Konte doch nicht widerstehen. Kann euch dann das Gewicht durchgeben (17 Zoll)


----------



## Reinki (5. Mai 2014)

Ist die Deore Bremse denn so schlecht?  Die Cassette tausche ich wenn die runter ist. Genauso die Reifen, die sind glaub ich ziemlicher Mist und relativ schwer.


----------



## Ajos (5. Mai 2014)

Die Reifen lasse ich gleich tauschen, kommen Maxxis Aspen Exception drauf.Die originalen sind sehr schwer. Die Sattelstütze wird geändert. Macht der Händler ohne Aufpreis.
 Ich denke nicht das die Bremsen schlecht sind.Ist dann halt alles von XT mit Spiderdisc von SLX.


----------



## neo4096 (5. Mai 2014)

die Deore geht schon, hatte jetzt erst Abfahrten von 300 Hm am Stück aber da konnte ich kein Fading feststellen.
Den vorderen Reifen hab ich schon getauscht, der war vom Grip wirklich nicht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ajos (5. Mai 2014)

Also falls Interesse an einer Deore Kassette 10-fach und einer Deore Bremse mit 160 + 180mm Disc besteht........beides neu.	einfach melden


----------



## Reinki (5. Mai 2014)

Mein Gebiet wird der Teutoburger Wald und das Wiehengebirge, da wird die Bremse schon reichen. Das meiste wird sicher der Reifentausch bringen. 

Was ist an der Sattelstütze nicht so gut?


----------



## Ajos (5. Mai 2014)

Als ich draufsaß war mein Knie auf 3 Uhr weit über der Pedalachse. Brauche eine mit Kröpfung.


----------



## Ajos (8. Mai 2014)

So, Bike ist nun meins. Habe jetzt insgesamt 1150 Euro bezahlt. Gewogen wird es noch. XT komplett bis zur Kassette. Syntace Vorbau mit Truvativ Sattelstütze und Maxxis Exception Reifen.


----------



## Reinki (8. Mai 2014)

Glückwunsch. Ich fahre jetzt am Montag noch ein Trek Superfly probe, mal sehen ob es nicht eher das wird.


----------



## Ajos (8. Mai 2014)

War auch in meiner Auswahl. Das 7 oder 8. 
Aber für den Preis musste es so sein.


----------



## Ajos (10. Mai 2014)

Gewicht ohne Pedale liegt nun bei 11.5 kg.
Die Laufräder zu ersetzen wäre noch eine Möglichkeit um ein paar gramm zu sparen. Mal schauen...


----------



## Guni-Quaeler (10. Mai 2014)

Könntet ihr mal ein paar Fotos einstellen?
Die Herstellerfotos überzeugen noch nicht endgültig.


----------



## Ajos (10. Mai 2014)

Erste Ausfahrt...


----------



## Guni-Quaeler (10. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank, schaut doch gleich ganz anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias_B. (18. Mai 2014)

DonChulio schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Danke für eure Antworten. Hab mir das Bike geholt. Habe bei meinem Händler für das reine Bike 980 euro bezahlt! Mit diversen Umbauten (Shimano XT Bremse, bessere Pedale, Griffe, Flaschenhalter, Tacho, Klingel, Kettenschutz, Satteltasche mit Multifunktionswerkzeug) knappe 1150 euro. Denke der Preis geht in Ordnung?
> 
> ...



Au weh, da ist ja garnichtsmehr verdient wenn er sogar XT Bremsen raufgepackt hat.

Aber das Bike ist für den Preis perfekt, da kann Bulls auch nicht mithalten, was hier irgendeiner hingerotzt hat.


----------



## Ajos (18. Mai 2014)

Guter Preis , Glückwunsch


----------



## DonChulio (24. Mai 2014)

Guten morgen,

ja gut, so viel wie er an uns schon verdient hat....wir haben die letzten 2 Jahre gut 7 Räder gekauft die alle im 700-1200 euro Bereich lagen + Ausrüstung und Zubehör...da kann er ruhig mal nen sehr guten Preis machen =)

Aber ich finde die Federgabel könnte mehr Bar vertragen....die federt trotz billiger trails komplett ein....aber nur um ein mal bissel Luft nach zu pumpen gleich eine Pumpe zu kaufen für 35 euro....ich weiß ja nicht....


----------



## Ajos (24. Mai 2014)

Pumpe ist immer gut. Jedes mal zum Händler fahren um 0.5 bar aufzupumpen wäre mir zu blöd. Die Pumpe passt ja auch für andere Bikes.


----------



## Lars77 (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich tendiere stark dazu, mir auch ein Race One zu kaufen, nachdem mein wunderschönes LTD Race 2013 geklaut wurde... 

Etwas unsicher bin ich mir noch wegen der Farbe, konkret das Grün. Auf den Werksbildern sieht es eher nach einem kräftigen Leuchtgrün wie bei Sting, Attention etc. aus. Auf den Userfotos wirkt die Farbe eher wie ein blasses grasgrün.

Leider finde ich hier keinen Händler, der das Bike vorrätig hat. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob der grünton eher kräftig in Richtung neon-/gelbgrün geht oder tatsächlich so blass wie oben auf den Fotos wirkt?

Danke und viele Grüße,
Lars


----------



## Ajos (11. Juni 2014)

Blass... kein Neongrün


----------



## Al_Borland (11. Juni 2014)

Neongrün isses nich, dass stimmt. Aber blass wurde ich es jetzt auch nicht unbedingt nennen.


----------



## Lars77 (11. Juni 2014)

OK, danke, also wie auf dem Foto oben. 

Da muss ich wohl noch ein paar Nächte drüber schlafen...


----------



## Lars77 (16. Juni 2014)

Hab nun doch eins in Natura anschauen können und spontan am nächsten Tag bestellt. 
Das Grün ist doch saftiger als ich dachte. 
Freu mich schon. Außer Lenker kürzen (mit dem 72 cm kam ich nie klar) und Reifen tauschen muss ja hier echt nix gemacht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ajos (16. Juni 2014)

Gewicht kannst du noch mit der Kassette und den Laufrädern sparen. Diese haben ca.2.3 kg ohne Kassette usw...


----------



## DonChulio (18. Juni 2014)

Moin!

Hab jetzt endlich die XT Bremsanlage verbaut mit Icetec. Bike ist schon super soweit! Vor allem wenn man vorher nur ein Analog hatte 

Werde mir irgendwann als Zweitbike noch ein Fully holen....


----------



## Lars77 (18. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte vorher die SLX Bremse, war aber nicht restlos begeistert (Zwitschern hinten, Rubbeln vorn, sporadisches Kratzen). 
Bin mal gespannt, wie sich die Deore im Vergleich anfühlt. Müssten ja Kunststoffbeläge statt Sinter sein, ich hoffe die sind ruhiger.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (18. Juni 2014)

Lars77 schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher die SLX Bremse, war aber nicht restlos begeistert (Zwitschern hinten, Rubbeln vorn, sporadisches Kratzen).
> Bin mal gespannt, wie sich die Deore im Vergleich anfühlt. Müssten ja Kunststoffbeläge statt Sinter sein, ich hoffe die sind ruhiger.


du tauscht eine SLX gegen eine Deore in der Hoffnung sie seie besser? 

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lars77 (18. Juni 2014)

Richtig. 
Worauf sich diese Hoffung begründet habe ich doch geschrieben.
Die Scheiben sind nicht so "unrund", und die Beläge Kunststoff.

Die Bremsleistung ist für mich kein Thema, selbst mit V-Brake und Fahrradanhänger hatte ich nie Probleme.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (18. Juni 2014)

Es gibt für die SLX auch resin Beläge das weißt du oder?

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars77 (18. Juni 2014)

Jupp, aber das ist jetzt das Problem meines Fahrraddiebs!


----------



## innocenta (29. Juni 2014)

ich überleg es mir auch. bin zwar mit meinem ltd cc sehr zufrieden, aber die neue generation ist wohl 29"
@Lars: wie war denn die umstellung oder war den ltd race auch schon ein 29er?

und wie seid ihr jetzt damit zufrieden? wars ein guter kauf?


----------



## Ajos (29. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mein 26er Fully und mein 28er Crossrad verkauft und bin mit dem Race One sehr zufrieden.


----------



## mmo2 (29. Juni 2014)

Ich bin auch voll zufrieden mit meinem RaceOne. Vorne 200mm hinten 180mm XT Scheiben, XT Bremshebel, Rockshox Reverb 100mm
VuH Conti MK II 2,2 RS


----------



## mtb4win (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

habe jetzt auch zugeschlagen. 

War erst aufgrund der Fotos eher skeptisch. Habe mir das Bike dann im Geschäft angeschaut und muss sagen es schaut in natura definitiv besser aus als auf den Fotos. Nach zwei Wochen bin ich jetzt sogar soweit, dass ich es sogar ziemlich "geil" finde .

Fazit nach vier Ausfahrten: Absolut geiles MTB. Bin wirklich *sehr *zufrieden. 

Zu den Bremsen: Funktionieren wirklich gut. Wurden auch im Mountainbike-magazin Test gelobt.

_"Als wahrer Preis-Leistungs-Hammer erwies sich im Test einmal mehr die Shimano-Deore-Scheibenbremse, die fast auf dem fantastischen Niveau der XT-Stopper (die gibt’s im Merida!) performt"_

_"Dass die Bremsen nur Deore-Niveau haben? Geschenkt, denn die „Günstig-Stopper“ funktionieren quasi genauso (sehr, sehr) gut wie ihre XT/SLXSchwestern."

lg_


----------



## neo4096 (30. Juni 2014)

Ja über die Deore Bremsen kann ich mich auch nicht beschweren, zudem sind sie auch absolut ruhig, kein nerviges Quietschen. Viel Unterschied zu den XT Bremsen ist wirklich nicht, zumindest bei den Abfahrten (max. 500hm am Stück) die ich bis jetzt so gemacht habe.

Mich hats am Wochenende mal wieder mit einem Plattfuß erwischt, das Pannenspray, welches ich dabei hatte, funktionierte natürlich nicht .
Jetzt wird der Rapid Rob hinten durch einen X-King Protection ersetzt, der rollt dann hoffentlich auch etwas besser. Und Schlauch und Pumpe sind ab jetzt auch immer dabei.


----------



## mtb4win (27. April 2015)

Nach gut einem Jahr wollte ich mal nachfragen wie es euch mit dem Race One ergangen ist.
Negatives?
Positives?
Was habt ihr geändert?
Was werdet ihr ändern?
usw.

Ich persönlich bin noch immer sehr zufrieden damit. 
Geändert habe ich nicht wirklich etwas.
Fällig werden jetzt dann neue Reifen.


----------



## mmo2 (27. April 2015)

Hab nicht viel geändert......Nur das kpl Bike. hab mir jetzt dafür das Cube Stereo 120 HPA Race geholt. Fully war mir dann am Ende doch lieber...


----------



## Ajos (27. April 2015)

Meins  ist auch wieder weg. Habe jetzt auch ein Fully....  Konnte nicht wiederstehen ...  Corratec  Inside Link 65x.....


----------

